# Another flip top cart.



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

Needing more bench top space and being inspired by reading Paul's thread I decided to build one of these too. Hope to have it finished by the end of the day.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Cool!!!! I'm timing you. Lol


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

Finished gluing up the bottom. On to the flipper top.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looks good. But your running out of time. Lol


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

I got to the part where you have to slot the front and back spacers for the eye bolts and noticed I don't have a tenoning jig. So I made this real quick.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

65BAJA said:


> I got to the part where you have to slot the front and back spacers for the eye bolts and noticed I don't have a tenoning jig. So I made this real quick.


Very cool, but are you looking at the time? 
I'm just playin. Laughing.


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

Top glued up. That's it for tonight. Cold outside and the glue needs to dry. I'll have to finish it tomorrow. :sad:


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking good. Ain't it amazing how time gets away from us?


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

*Done. Almost.*

Well save for finishing.


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

I did the same one, except I modified the base so I could use up some of my scrap 2X6-2X8 wood. Did you keep the dimensions the exact same? Looking back, I wish I had added about 8" in height to mine so I could put a drawer under the base platform. I have a miter saw on mine, and to me, it just sits too low to warrant comfortable, repetitious use. I just have to find a way to modify it yet again...


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

This one's built mostly by the book. Only thing I did different is the pivot. I have some ball bearings that have a .750 id and a 1.625 od. So I sunk them into the inner wall of the sides with a forstner bit and used a 3/4" hardwood dowel (soon to be replaced with a .750 steel or brass rod).


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice job Baja.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Awesome and quick too. Happy to inspire. Mine took me a month, very on and off. I also didn't have a tenoning jig and wish I made one. I free handed it and it could have worked a bit better. Plus it was not the safest move to make. I learned my lesson though. Great work.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Edit: Schnitz, Edit

Why modify it? One of the benefits of the flip top is that you can put just about anything on it.

Can you use the one you have for other equipment and build a taller one with a drawer for your miter saw?


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

jharris2 said:


> Edit: Schnitz, Edit
> 
> Why modify it? One of the benefits of the flip top is that you can put just about anything on it.
> 
> Can you use the one you have for other equipment and build a taller one with a drawer for your miter saw?


Probably because I didn't think of that. *smacks forehead with open palm*! Lol!


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Shcnitz,

Why not incorporate flip-up support wings to the sides of your new design. You could extend the sides of the cart to the level of your saws cutting surface and hinge the wings to match. Add a fence to each wing.


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

jharris2 said:


> Shcnitz,
> 
> Why not incorporate flip-up support wings to the sides of your new design. You could extend the sides of the cart to the level of your saws cutting surface and hinge the wings to match. Add a fence to each wing.


Hmmm. That's a good idea. I was thinking of making a second one for the miter saw and small router table.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

MS and RT on the same cart? I suppose it could be done. If you made the flip table solid instead of hollow it would be thick enough to support a router plate.

The only issue I see is that the MS would have to be mounted in such a way as to be easily unmounted when using the router.

Sounds a bit problematic.


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

I was thinking more like a home made bench top RT.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Of course. Sometimes I think too much and complicate things.

Doh!

:/


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

The cart itself is done. Still need to figure out what I want to do with all the accessories from the sander and planer. Side mounted box or small box inside?


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I just keep them in a small plastic tool box on the bottom shelf of the unit. +/- $8.00


----------

